

How I started my professional career in middle of college - joelbugarini
http://joelbugarini.github.io/about/

======
lsiebert
Hey Joel,

This has multiple columns that are taller than the browser window... so you
have to scroll up and down.

This would benefit from being broken up, with more white space. I'd strongly
suggest a single column.

~~~
joelbugarini
Thanks! Maybe I get used to scroll and didn't find it annoying. I'll
definitely try a single column.

